# Change display capture source based on active window.



## BattlesShip (Jun 3, 2017)

I am attempting to stream my game play of EVE online. I run 6 accounts simultaneously and would like to be able to allow OBS to follow my actions by capturing the output of the display with focus (monitor with active window). As I am playing with 6 different monitors all supporting the same resolution I considered setting up the output to display all 6 at the same time, but the quality is beyond sub-par. I'm aware that I can use different scenes to change to a different monitor, but as the game is very action intensive at times, I was seeking an option that required minimal active input to change the capture source. Is this something that would be in the scope of the developer's abilities or perhaps there is an easier alternative? I have attached a screenshot of my displays for reference.


----------



## Blank Hero (Apr 22, 2018)

It seems like you just need to use an OBS Studio Plugin called Advance Scene Switcher
https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/advanced-scene-switcher.395/

After installing it, just go to > Tools > Advance Scene Switcher > Screen Region 
and configure your settings there. 

Honestly, haven't tried it, but it does make sense. 
What basically I think will happen is that based on where your mouse cursor is actively at, the scene will change accordingly, depending on how you set it. 

So since you have 6 monitors, you'll have to create 6 scenes, and in each scene create a display capture if each of your monitors, and set up it up so that the scene matches where your mouse will go. 

You can use cut or fade transitions, but technically it should work, with less effort and no need for hotkeys, just make sure you start the plugin, for the configuration you setup to be active.


----------

